# Critique my new QH Prince Bandit/Bandit!



## Bandit4flea4leah (Apr 4, 2014)

This isn't the best picture, but I would like to know what you think of him so far. He still has weight to gain, because the seller had rescued him from a kill pen. Any info would be great thank you so much!!


----------



## bchappy (Jan 7, 2014)

Congrats on rescuing him! 

Nice shoulder, nice front legs. His front hooves could use a trim. I can't tell from that picture if his neck is ewed or undermuscled. His withers are huge...:shock: have fun saddle fitting :wink:

Other than his hip being small and overall a weak looking hind end, I'm not going to critique his hind legs as the picture doesn't do him any favours in that area.


----------



## Bandit4flea4leah (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you he still needs to gain some weigh so hes not even as big and wide as he will be! he is gaining more muscle mass the more I work him! I will set him up tomorrow and get pictures from all views! I actually put my saddle on him today and even with his weight down it was still tight!


----------



## Bandit4flea4leah (Apr 4, 2014)

Bandit4flea4leah said:


> Thank you he still needs to gain some weigh so hes not even as big and wide as he will be! he is gaining more muscle mass the more I work him! I will set him up tomorrow and get pictures from all views! I actually put my saddle on him today and even with his weight down it was still tight!


Also forgot to mention getting his hooves done soon like really soon!!


----------



## Bandit4flea4leah (Apr 4, 2014)

Still not the best but just a couple more!!:lol:


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

He's real cute  Subbing to see what others have to say.


----------



## Bandit4flea4leah (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you he's really loveable!!!!!


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Bandit4flea4leah said:


> This isn't the best picture, but I would like to know what you think of him so far. He still has weight to gain, because the seller had rescued him from a kill pen. Any info would be great thank you so much!!


Bless you for giving him a home! How someone could send him to a kill pen is beyond me.

Yep he needs weight and muscle but you are doing good by him in that aspect. As for conformation, he's a little bit long in the loin that leads into a shallow hip, but muscle and weight can help the hip. He's slightly downhill, but DOES have a really nice hock set and his cannons are the same length all the way around...LOVE that! He has a wonderful deep heartgirth, he's not ewe necked...just had no topline muscle from his poll to his croup. I would like to see a better side shot with his head straight because his neck is still and unknown as to length and where it ties in on his chest. He REALLY has some great solid bone....LOVE that too, and the length and angle of his pasterns. He looks a little bit race bred but also some performance breeding...would LOVE to know what his bloodlines are!

Anyway, I think you have a keeper here!


----------



## Bandit4flea4leah (Apr 4, 2014)

GotaDunQH said:


> Bless you for giving him a home! How someone could send him to a kill pen is beyond me.
> 
> Yep he needs weight and muscle but you are doing good by him in that aspect. As for conformation, he's a little bit long in the loin that leads into a shallow hip, but muscle and weight can help the hip. He's slightly downhill, but DOES have a really nice hock set and his cannons are the same length all the way around...LOVE that! He has a wonderful deep heartgirth, he's not ewe necked...just had no topline muscle from his poll to his croup. I would like to see a better side shot with his head straight because his neck is still and unknown as to length and where it ties in on his chest. He REALLY has some great solid bone....LOVE that too, and the length and angle of his pasterns. He looks a little bit race bred but also some performance breeding...would LOVE to know what his bloodlines are!
> 
> Anyway, I think you have a keeper here!


Thank you so much he is building muscle little by little each day and is gaining weight pretty well!


----------



## Bandit4flea4leah (Apr 4, 2014)

Here are some more he wouldn't square up and stand cause it was feeding time.


----------



## Bandit4flea4leah (Apr 4, 2014)

Bandit4flea4leah said:


> Here are some more he wouldn't square up and stand cause it was feeding time.


Sorry I clicked the wrong ones waiting for others to download then the right ones will be up!


----------



## Bandit4flea4leah (Apr 4, 2014)

Here are the conformation pics!!


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

^ can you stand him on solid level ground? Have some hold him, stand him square, and you stand dead center of his barrel and take a pic like this:










Your pics are terrible....sorry, not meant to insult, but meant to give fairness for an accurate assessment.


----------



## Bandit4flea4leah (Apr 4, 2014)

GotaDunQH said:


> ^ can you stand him on solid level ground? Have some hold him, stand him square, and you stand dead center of his barrel and take a pic like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I got him to but the pics will not go through, I know my pictures are terrible im really trying just a kid!!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

in this pic, he looks weak behind, cow hocked maybe. agree possible ewe neck 
BUT he looks like he will be a real cute horse once his weight is up.


----------



## Bandit4flea4leah (Apr 4, 2014)

stevenson said:


> in this pic, he looks weak behind, cow hocked maybe. agree possible ewe neck
> BUT he looks like he will be a real cute horse once his weight is up.


Today I was walking him and when he stands his right back leg looks like it is cow hocked, would that be a problem? would I be able to jump him and barrel race etc? He wont get hurt from it will he? Also when he walks, it looks like his front left leg comes close to his right leg, will that be a problem? Is there a way to fix this?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

that one pic is a much better one, with the sorrel in the back ground, and his end and legs dont look so wonky. It is hard to get good pics. Not sure exactly what you are describing, its hard to say without seeing teh horse move. videos are tricky . 
He is a cute horse.


----------



## Bandit4flea4leah (Apr 4, 2014)

stevenson said:


> that one pic is a much better one, with the sorrel in the back ground, and his end and legs dont look so wonky. It is hard to get good pics. Not sure exactly what you are describing, its hard to say without seeing teh horse move. videos are tricky .
> He is a cute horse.


Thank you!! His legs seem like they pick and choose when they turn inward, because today he looked perfect. I think there like that, because he needs his hoofs trimmed, luckily there getting trimmed the 22nd!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

YOU are gonna make him into a GREAT RIDING BUDDY, bc you are spending all of the time he needs to be excellent. Enjoy!


----------



## Bandit4flea4leah (Apr 4, 2014)

Corporal said:


> YOU are gonna make him into a GREAT RIDING BUDDY, bc you are spending all of the time he needs to be excellent. Enjoy!


Thank you he is actually making progress with ground work, but he is very herd happy, so when I ride him away from his friend buddy he gets all grumpy!! I will brake him of it though!!!:lol:


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

the pics of your riding him, show more of his legs. they look okay. it was that very first pic and the angle of how he was standing. as i had stated poor pic and Maybe..
He should be okay for what you want. No one can ever guarantee a horse will work out for whatever discipline. He should be able to do some of the smaller jumps, and as for barrel race, you first need to get him in much better condition before starting on barrels.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Bandit4flea4leah said:


> Yeah I got him to but the pics will not go through, I know my pictures are terrible im really trying just a kid!!


It's ok! But someday soon....stand him up on your driveway...on level ground, someone holding him out of camera view and you take the pic. so we can get a good look. Even with him standing in a ditch in the front, with his butt up in the air.....you can see how close his hocks and knees line up. Once again, no matter what,,,,God Bless you for saving him and have fun with him.


----------



## Bandit4flea4leah (Apr 4, 2014)

GotaDunQH said:


> It's ok! But someday soon....stand him up on your driveway...on level ground, someone holding him out of camera view and you take the pic. so we can get a good look. Even with him standing in a ditch in the front, with his butt up in the air.....you can see how close his hocks and knees line up. Once again, no matter what,,,,God Bless you for saving him and have fun with him.


Thank you I will!!


----------

